# Looney Toons!



## Conker (Feb 26, 2011)

Ah, I fucking love Looney Toons. Cartoon Network and Boomerang don't play them enough, and since Bulletstorm turned out to be something I wasn't expecting, I blew that money on...LOONEY TOONS! Went to Best Buy, grabbed a box set, purchased, and spent over and hour watching Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck do horrible things to each other. Oh, and Elmur Fudd helped. 

Man, I haven't laughed so hard in so long. Maybe it's nostalgia, maybe it's something else, I dunno, but man, Looney Toons fucking rock.

I love Daffy Duck and Sylvester the Cat. Oh, and let's not forget Coyote and Roadrunner. Ever count how many times Coyote gets hurt? The answer is: A LOT

God, these cartoons are just so violent. Poor Daffy Duck getting his bill shot off his face more than ten times in an episode by ol Fudd. I laughed every time.

I love these old cartoons. They have so many memories attached to them, but more than that, they are still just so fun to watch! 

Who loves Looney Toons? 

EVERYONE I'D HOPE >:[


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 26, 2011)

Duck season.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 27, 2011)

> Who loves Looney Toons?


And who wouldn't? xP
My favourite episodes are the ones with Wile E. and Road Runner. It's amazing how many wacky stuff cartoonists can come up to to draw gags and such.


----------



## cad (Feb 27, 2011)

I have fond memories of Looney Toons.
Back then, when CN _didn't_ suck


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 27, 2011)

I actually didn't see much of them in my childhood because they were incredibly rare on Swedish TV compared to Disney, so most of my experiences with the Looney Tunes comes from my teen and adult years. I still love the hell out of 'em, though (which I've made blatantly obvious on these forums). Every time I watch these cartoons I can't believe that such wild and crazy humor was invented as early as in the 1930's, whereas modern animated comedy is about as stiff and bland as Styrofoam (with some exceptions, of course).

In fact, I'm such a fucking dork that I've been reading about them on several animation blogs and even bought myself this book. :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 27, 2011)

I find them weirdly depressing, even the undeniably brilliant ones. I don't know why I'm fucked up about them, but I have been as long as I can remember.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

Coyote and Roadrunner is the best Looney Toons have to offer IMO but they are all great.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 27, 2011)

Whitenoise said:


> I find them weirdly depressing, even the undeniably brilliant ones. I don't know why I'm fucked up about them, but I have been as long as I can remember.


 Depressing? Would you like to ellaborate, perhaps? I'm morbidly curious about this.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 1, 2011)

I dunno if it's okay for me to double post here, but I figured I'd contribute to the thread to show y'all some clips from The Looney Tunes Show that will premiere in May. It's... just as terrible as I feared. How the fuck did the Looney Tunes become so boring?

[yt]CY93bQUl0Ys[/yt]

[yt]9Bxw6PIOwhA[/yt]

[yt]Rm_SqiFTPMI[/yt]

These clips almost makes me miss Space Jam and Back in Action. D:


----------



## FancySkunk (Mar 1, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> These clips almost makes me miss Space Jam and Back in Action. D:


Wow, not only is the humor bland as fuck, but the animation actually seems to have taken a downgrade. It doesn't even look like it'll be worth watching as a trainwreck like Back in Action was.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh my, they look horrible. ._.
The animation seems so lazy and... why are all cartoons obsessed with flat and square shapes now? I mean, wasn't it nice to see the characters a bit more round? They don't look funny at all this way.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 2, 2011)

Found another one. The animation is actually quite beautiful here but the humor is still terrible. Bugs and Daffy doing quizzes in their suburban apartment while eating chinese take-away food? GENIUS! :V

[yt]Y-pxO9MT5y8[/yt]


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 3, 2011)

Old ones were good, new ones look like abominations.
btw, anyone remember when Daffy was a psychotic trickster instead of a clusterfuck of vanity and greed for the sake of antagonism?


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 3, 2011)

Nostalgia much? It's been a while since I watched it but yeah loved it back in the day.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 3, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> I have fond memories of Looney Toons.
> Back then, when CN _didn't_ suck



Hey, you take that back. Regular Show and Adventure Time are awesome.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 3, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Old ones were good, new ones look like abominations.
> btw, anyone remember when Daffy was a psychotic trickster instead of a clusterfuck of vanity and greed for the sake of antagonism?


I do. He was fucking awesome in those days. "Daffy Duck in Hollywood" is one of my all-time favorite cartoon shorts. <3



Spatel said:


> Hey, you take that back. Regular Show and Adventure Time are awesome.


 I dunno about Regular Show, but I've watched Adventure Time and all I saw was a bunch of shitty 4channer humor. :V


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 3, 2011)

> btw, anyone remember when Daffy was a psychotic trickster instead of a  clusterfuck of vanity and greed for the sake of antagonism?


That was my favourite version of Daffy. I can't forget his old laugh xD


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 3, 2011)

I saw someone play Bugs Bunny's Crazy Castle and was quickly reminded about how it greatly disturbed me. Sylvester should not be able to kill Bugs with tremendous ease cause cartoon wise Sylvester is several levels beneath the bottom of the chain of power while Bugs is almost at the top.


----------



## cad (Mar 3, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Hey, you take that back. Regular Show and Adventure Time are awesome.


No, I mean it. Pretty much everything shown on CN nowadays suck.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 3, 2011)

That's the way it always was... even in the glory days of Dexter's Lab and Powerpuff Girls most of the stuff on the network was crap.

Regular Show is good.


----------



## cad (Mar 3, 2011)

Really? I can't of a single show back in the days that sucked hard.


----------



## Riptor (Mar 4, 2011)

OK, I've really got to say I'm not impressed by this at all. And there's one very big reason for that. See, from what I can tell by what the clips have been showing, all the jokes are expressed through people sitting around and talking. I mean, sure, it's not like nobody talked at all in the old shorts. But you had things happening, characters getting blown up, attacked, and just generally *doing* things. Here, there's no action, no slapstick, just the characters sitting around and talking. The most dynamic thing that happens is Daffy hitting his head on a pole and denting it slightly.

I dunno, maybe they're just hiding the slapstick for when the actual show comes out. But I'd be really pissed if they kept all the cartoon violence on the Road Runner episodes. Right now, though, this is basically like watching a live-action sitcom on Fox where the actors are dressed as Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 4, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Duck season.


 
"Rabbit season!"


----------



## Nicole1725 (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't say that I was ever really a fan of Loony Toons while growing up, but I remember watching them anyway. This new show however is not even worth my time...


----------

